# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Sot festojn dtlindjen :

## Bahri.

OT FESTOJNË DITËLINDJEN T'NDERUEMT ,ANTART E FORUMIT SHQIPTAR .
klajdis,  blondina,  gabriel,  arben774,  Stela2 (59),  myftar (49),  agron (47),  Qafiri (42),  akseniastos111 (41), KUCOVARI* (40),  shahisti (40),  saimir (39),  athoss (38),  bambola (36),  Besmira (35),  alexander (35),  cph (35), *SaBiNa* (35),  raingirl (34),  nik_duka (33),  nelly (32),  MALI (31),  amri86 (31),  juristi_bc (31),  ERJON MALILE (29)
                                                                                     URIME FESTEN , PACI BOLLEK E SHNDET
                                                                                      GEZIME JETE : NJIQIND VJET.

                                                                                                          PERSHNDETJE I NDERUEMI LEXUES .

----------

